# Recommend a Good Quality Socket set please?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Looking for a new set (left This Halfords One) At a customers place who suggests I did not :evil:

Went to get a new one from our Local Halfrauds yesterday. After buying one that had a duff box, taking it back and waiting 30 mins (yes half an hour) to get refunded as they had no more. I am looking to see if there is anything else.

I have seen this Bacho one?

Any other suggestions welcome.

TM


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Halfords Profesional sets are pretty good.

Depends how often you want to use them I guess as you can get dirt cheap sets.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dirt Cheap*



aircool said:


> Halfords Profesional sets are pretty good.
> 
> Depends how often you want to use them I guess as you can get dirt cheap sets.


That is how I came by the Halfords one. I bought a Rolson Cheap set. First time I used it with a 14mm socket, the drive shaft just curled up!.

Had the Halfords one for about 5 years.

TM


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

I have two bahco ones, a 1/2 and the 3/8 set. I was bought them both as gifts as my old halfords set was missing loads :s 

The build quality of the bahco is great and they work a treat

You won't be disappointed with the bahco set


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

I've had what was the biggest Halfords set for maybe 5 years, half price at the time  and has lasted well, no problems. The case isn't really strong enough for the weight of whats in it but a strap around the handle makes it OK for me.

I also have a 1/2" Teng Tools set, slightly older, which looks like its more robust, the ratchet feels nicer than the Halfords one at least but has a fatter head.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

About 24 years ago I worked for Halfords part time to top up my apprentice wage I bought a Halfords socket set. It is still going strong, I have only 2 broken pieces these are 3/8 drive flat blade screwdriver bits. It wasn't me that broke them but I have even used a 4 ft extension on some of the 1/2inch drive sockets and they are still perfect.
So if they are the same quality as they used to be I would buy Halfords one. Halfords will deliver it for free as it's over £30.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

I have an old KAMASA Tool set. Very robust metal case. Son says it is very good. If he is impressed I guess it may just be ok.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sockets are stronger if they're single hex and tend not to damage the heads, but double hex is easier to get on in an awkward space, most spanners are double hex, 3/8" is the most commonly domestic drive size, 1/2 inch is only if you're doing bigger stuff over 1" 25mm really, A ratchet with a swivel head is more useful, and a speed brace is a useful addition to any socket set, but for some reason they're not so common in sets like what they used to be.

I bought a Halfords professional set about 7 years ago, it's all still in good nick, don't lose the silly sheet of sponge though.

Kev.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I bought an unbranded set off the market 35 years ago, I am still using it never broke a socket but the ratchet gave up up after 15years so not to bad. 
I used it daily when I was working.
I would go to tool store if I was looking now. Good brands give a life time no quibble guarantee 

Andy


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

I have had a Gordon socket set for 30 years and it is sill great never broke a thing and that for me is some kind of record.I had a customer? who denied i had left my Makita drill at his house even though i told him where i had left it. Drove past a month later and there he was in the garden using it so went over and claimed it back it still had my name on the casing. THIEVING SOD.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> don't lose the silly sheet of sponge though.
> 
> Kev.


A cut to size piece of cheap camping mat holds things in place even better 

If I remember correctly if you break anything from the Halfords Professional range they'll replace it for free. My Teng set also has a "lifetime" warranty.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I've had a Gedore set for forty years, and never managed to break anything. I've also got a 1/4 Stanley set which is very good for lighter work. 

I did buy a basic Halfords set once and that was absolute rubbish. I've got lots of their 'Professional' range kit, however, and I'd endorse earlier comments that it's excellent quality kit for the money.

Roger


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Teng tools are very good to like snap on if you have a faulty one they will replace it for you no problem i have sent quite a few back and they have all been replaced no quibble.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is bringing back loads of memories, I bought a Gordon tool kit from a catalogue when I was a young lad, it was all shiny and in a lovely red tool box, I knew sod all about anything but it was my very first tool kit, and I was keen to learn.

I always had a yen for a Gedore or Britool set though, never got around to buying any, I agree that Teng stuff is good and the lifetime warranty is helpful, and I've managed to get a few bits and pieces of Snap-on stuff to.

I don't know why but I seem to buy more screwdriver kits than anything else, I must have at least a hundred in the garage, including the blue set from Halfords I bought at the same time as the professional kit, they too are good quality.

Kev.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I use tools a lot-various spannering projects (See my signature!!)
Always used Halfords Professional until I discovered Lidl supermarkets! Next time they have their socket sets in, buy one! Half the price and twice the quality of most others on the market-I kid you not!! I have used and abused my set and it keeps on taking the punishment! 8)


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Halfords professional tools are good... But expensive if bought without a trade card.....  

I managed to get a trade card off a mate a few years back, and the savings are substantial...

Last week 5 litres of synthetic oil £39.99..... Trade price £23.68
Wiper blades. £17.99...... Trade price £5.99....

I absolutely hate this 2 tier pricing scam, and although not strictly entitled to a trade card, if I didnt have one Halfords would get no business at all from me :twisted:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Replies*

Thank you all for the replies.

In the end, called on the customer today and insisted I look for my tools. They we very surprised when I knocked on the door and stepped straight in.

I am now reunited with my Halfords set.

Thanks again.

TM


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

If you want a really good socket set buy Snap-on ,but you will probaly need a bank loan ! :lol: 
Draper or Teng are not bad and are a reasonable price.
I have had a cheap set of Elora socket set for just over 50 years and still use them ,mind you I don't think they are about now .

Tony A


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Caroline has just bought me a KS socket set for my birthday, looks very good quality.

Paul.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

tony50 said:


> If you want a really good socket set buy Snap-on ,but you will probaly need a bank loan ! :lol:
> Draper or Teng are not bad and are a reasonable price.
> I have had a cheap set of Elora socket set for just over 50 years and still use them ,mind you I don't think they are about now .
> 
> Tony A


Elora is part of the Draper range we used to stock them and we only have a small amount of odd spanner in stock now.
We started stocking Teng tools a few years ago and they sell very well
the tradsmen love them.


----------

